
Dalek Ipsum - Yet Another Lorem Ipsum Clone - bsatrom
http://dalekipsum.com/#.TtJqwlxmezU.hackernews
======
cstross
Doesn't work at all.

(Browser: Firefox 8.0.1/OSX 10.7, NoScript disabled for this page).

